# Bento



## Nicosun (5 Juin 2010)

Je suis un utilisateur de Bento sur Mac depuis la première version, ce logiciel est tellement bien conçu qu'avec la solution de partage nous l'utilisons dans notre TPE, il ne manque qu'un partage web/serveur pour que je soit totalement satisfait.

Donc voilà j'ai décidé d'investir les 4 euros nécessaire dans la version iPad pour transporter ma base tout le temps, mais quelle déception.

Ma base est inutilisable sur Bento iPad, il doit manquer environ 70 % des options.
Pas de formulaires avec plusieurs fiches, pas de réelles interaction en Bibliothèques et les 3/4 de possibilités des modules sont absentes etc etc.

Malgré cela le logiciel arrive a ramer c'est pas fluide du tout, rajouter a cela un design sympa mais qui doit bouffer 40 % de la page. Hé bien pour une base de donnée c'est juste très médiocre.

Bref avant de pouvoir l'utiliser de manière optimale faudra minimum attendre la version 3.0 surtout s'ils persistent avec le design qui gêne considérablement l'espace visuel pour les infos. 
Je veux bien que le l'iPad soit tout public mais les apps correspondent tout de même a un besoin et l'on peu construire un app belle, ergonomique et utilisable comme iWork.

Malgré les problèmes de iWork (Mac ->iPad) cette suite logicielle est utilisable et belle ici NON.

Voilà juste un peu de prévention pour les amateurs de Bento que se trouve ici.


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (5 Juin 2010)

J'attends de recevoir mon IPad et j'allais prendre Bento car j'utilise ce logiciel. Je suis très déçu et j'espère qu'Apple fera les mises à jour nécessaires rapidement. L'IPad doit être aussi un outil professionnel sinon Apple passera à côté d'une cible importante.


----------



## NoxDiurna (5 Juin 2010)

Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> J'attends de recevoir mon IPad et j'allais prendre Bento car j'utilise ce logiciel. Je suis très déçu et j'espère qu'Apple fera les mises à jour nécessaires rapidement. L'IPad doit être aussi un outil professionnel sinon Apple passera à côté d'une cible importante.



Tu veux dire Filemaker, non? Apple n'a rien à voir là dedans. 

Sinon, moi aussi, j'attends une petite mise à jour de Bento, et en outre, j'espère que l'ensemble des éditeurs apprendront rapidement à optimiser leurs logiciels pour iPads. Franchement, AppStore est fourni avec vraiment des logiciels de mauvaise qualité: ils crashent ou ils sont inutilisables.


----------



## Nicosun (5 Juin 2010)

NoxDiurna a dit:


> Tu veux dire Filemaker, non? Apple n'a rien à voir là dedans.



Il me semble que file maker est un filiale d'Apple mais c'est pas grave de toute façon. Cette App me fous les boules par rapport à celle sur Mac.
Et pour IWork aussi qu'il ne soit pas aussi 100 % compatible.

cela donne presque l'impression qu'ils ont fait ça pour avoir des apps lors de la sortie, mais ne voulaient pas mettre trop de ressource sur ces logiciels en cas de FLOP de l'appareil. 

J'espère que certaines app de productivité seront bien abouti rapidement, dans mon cas : iWork, bento et un gestionnaire de document comme file HD ou goodreader (voir un mini finder )


----------

